

My "must have" software list, what is your list? - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/05/must-have-software/

======
jmount
Probably best to comment here (instead of my site): my list is: Excel, git,
GnuPG, Latex, Papers, R, TrueCrypt.

------
pasbesoin
This may be a bit unusual, but I'm quite fond of my clipboard manager. It
makes juggling multiple clips/bits of info very easy and lessens context
switches. Since it's backed by SQLite and has decent search/retrieval, I also
use it as a catchall for commonly used items, whether to paste or simply to
reference.

